# Embarrassed John Deere owner



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hehe 






And yes I know all about the weight advantage the steam engine has, still funny though.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

That JD makes a nice rotovator!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

Hook it to a jd 9560R lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wonder if using 4WD woulda helped?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Wonder if using 4WD woulda helped?


Haha very true! Maybe itd be a little more intresting


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

bbos said:


> Haha very true! Maybe itd be a little more intresting


Being that its a pulling tractor the front wheels won't even be hooked up I'm sure, least I've never seen a pulling tractor with a modified motor that had FWA.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

Ive watched a ton of tractor pulls and never have seen that either. The nationals are praticaly in my backyard. Just thought maybe a 4wd deere would be more of a challenge!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

They used to figure that 1 steam horse power would pull that same as 3 combustion engine horse power. And that was back in the days when all tractors were heavy. Just look up some old pictures of steam engines pulling any where from 120to 16 bottom plows and rated at 80-100 hp.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thing was though if I recall, top speed of those old steam traction engines were still poking along compared to even plowing now.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

The speed of the steam engine plowing I think was something like the speed of a horse drawn plow. I read somewhere that when the first tractors started plowing they did not want them faster than a horse or mule fearing that any faster would heat up the soil from friction and ruin the soil.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

cornshucker said:


> The speed of the steam engine plowing I think was something like the speed of a horse drawn plow. I read somewhere that when the first tractors started plowing they did not want them faster than a horse or mule fearing that any faster would heat up the soil from friction and ruin the soil.


LOL, okay.

Ever see the speed plowing competitions?


----------

